# Bukowski..Ordinary Madness



## escorial (Mar 1, 2014)

Even though some parts do portray complete madness you can't help but feel somewhere in there is an element of truth as far fetched as it might seem. For me this book is the essence of Bukowski..not his best but one that portrays his mind,his attitude and his understanding of life in general.


----------



## dither (Mar 2, 2014)

I really must look into this Bukowski chappie.
I might not be able to fully comprehend his stuff, i get the feeling that he's operating at a much higher level.


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2014)

check him on youtube..dither..tons of stuff


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't do u2b,
wouldn't know how.


----------



## escorial (Mar 3, 2014)

just put in youtube..get the site up and away you go..don't have to register an all that jazz.


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm,
I don't know.:disturbed:


----------



## escorial (Mar 3, 2014)

if you can join wf man you can view youtube


----------



## dither (Mar 3, 2014)

I just don't want to go there mate.


----------



## escorial (Mar 3, 2014)

ok dude


----------



## Bartleby9 (Apr 6, 2014)

I was really into Bukowski in my late teens and early 20's. He has a lot of appeal to males of that age group. But, I grew out of him (as did everyone else I know that read Bukowski). Maybe its an LA thing. Bukowski is an LA writer through and through. My friends and I used to go to his local haunts. He's still revered in San Pedro. 

Tales of Ordinary Madness was a good one. I recently read Notes of a Dirty Old Man and didn't think it was very good. Maybe I'm too old for Buk now.


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2014)

interesting pov!.. B9..too old..never looked or felt like that about a writer but i kinnda get your point...i myself keep going back to him and everytime i appreciate him more..cheers man.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 9, 2014)

So es, take care with Buk. Don't want you going walkabout like last time and losing your new place.


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2014)

ha..PP..stayin put in me dive..ha..so funny lad....


----------



## spartan928 (Apr 9, 2014)

Escorial, you ever check out Raymond Carver? You might enoy his stuff. I'm reading his book _Will You Please Be Quiet, Please. G_ood stuff.


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2014)

just reading , Young Hearts Crying by Yates an when I finish that i'll check Carver out..what is it that you think he brings out in his books spartan28?


----------



## spartan928 (Apr 9, 2014)

Short stories that are very tightly focused. Spare words but carefully chosen that often deal with the darker aspects of human nature. Yet many of his stories are simply cuts of life from ordinary working class people, but told in a bare and vivid style. His stories are short but the characters stick around in my head long after I'm done reading.


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2014)

got me interested dude!


----------



## escorial (Apr 9, 2014)

just ordered Short Cuts of amazon man..cheers dude


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;xS2vwXnRwRY]http://youtu.be/xS2vwXnRwRY[/video]

just the way it is..i guess


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 27, 2014)

When I was younger, I liked Bukowski because of his rebellious, self-destructive side. Now I can see the underlying compassion and humanity in his work; I appreciate him now more than ever, especially his poetry.


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2014)

i often wonder how much drink influenced his work.


----------



## Threak 17 (Oct 5, 2014)

View attachment 6625The only thing a refrigerator is good for is keeping beer." -- Charles Bukowski​


----------



## Blade (Oct 6, 2014)

Threak 17 said:


> The only thing a refrigerator is good for is keeping beer." -- Charles Bukowski​



From which it could be deduced that he prefers cold beer, hardly unusual.

I must admit I have never read any of his stuff. Anyone have a 'best bet'?:indecisiveness:


----------



## escorial (Oct 6, 2014)

his first book..post office and basically any of his poetry books Blade


----------



## Blade (Oct 7, 2014)

escorial said:


> his first book..post office and basically any of his poetry books Blade



Thanks. I checked _Post Office _with the local library and they have it in e-book but not paper. This will be interesting.:untroubled:

I take it you consider him to be basically a poet?


----------



## escorial (Oct 11, 2014)

a poet of himself and people he met along the way Blade....there's a bluebird in my heart#


----------



## escorial (Nov 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;QB6IyLTvB7M]http://youtu.be/QB6IyLTvB7M[/video]

crowds annoying but the poetry is all there


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 25, 2014)

I've never read Tales of Ordinary Madness, but I have read most of his other books, which is odd considering I don't particularly care for him. The only time I really thought he struck gold was with Ham on Rye. He seemed more focused and less pissed off in it and his characters seemed like real people. But I'll probably give Tales of Ordinary Madness a read since you recommend it.

By the way, have you ever read John Fante? Since you're a Bukowski fan I'm sure you must have heard the name before. If you haven't read him I think it's imperative that you read his novel Ask the Dust. In his introduction to the book, Bukowski refers to Fante as his God. Pretty high praise.


----------



## escorial (Nov 25, 2014)

never heard of Fante..!...so much of buck's work is based on himself and people he new Wannabe...his poetry is much better..direct but if you want it layered to..cheers


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 5, 2015)

I really enjoyed 'Post Office' when I read it. I'm a big fan of the beat movement novels and I was interested to see how Bukowski compared to those. Escorial, is there any of his books that you would say are a must read?!


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2015)

for me he never had a stand out book..there all autobiographical to a large extent..now his poetry for me has some stand out books i would recommend...


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks, i'll check that one out soon. I'm reading Tales of Ordinary Madness as we speak.


----------



## escorial (Jan 5, 2015)

when you get to the part with the woman with the animals i would like to read your thoughts on that.


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 9, 2015)

escorial said:


> when you get to the part with the woman with the animals i would like to read your thoughts on that.



I have just read "animal crackers in my soup". I really enjoyed this one. By far one of Bukowskis most creative short stories ( I think the stories get better as the book goes on!). What were your thoughts on it? Do you have any backstory on it?


----------



## escorial (Jan 10, 2015)

fantastic...one must undesratand onself before an opinion can be formulated...your words are wat they are


----------

